# Reaktor 6 plugin - no sound output when using keyboard



## TomNoyd (Feb 4, 2018)

Howdy,

First time posting in this section of VI Control.

Recently, I upgraded to Komplete 11. 
The issue is that when I try to play a sound in the plugin version of Reaktor 6 using my keyboard, there's no sound output. Here's all the relevant information I can think of at the moment:

- The issue is the same for all ensembles

- DAW: Reaper

- Reaper _is _receiving MIDI input on the track from the keyboard

- In the track input settings in Reaper, I already tried switching from 'Source Channel' to 'Channel 1' in *input:MIDI - Map input to channel.* Doesn't make a difference.

- No sound coming from Reaper's Virtual Keyboard either

- There _is _sound when programming notes in the piano roll (and playing back in the DAW)

- I don't have this issue with Reaktor 5 (both plugin/VST and standalone). Reaktor 5 has _same settings_ as Reaktor 6.

- I don't have this issue with the standalone version of Reaktor 6

- I tried both VST and VSTi .DLL files of Reaktor 6 - "_Reaktor 6 (x86)...(16ch)_" and "_Reaktor 6 (x86)...(2->16ch)_"

- Syncing to External Clock or running the clock doesn't make a difference

- Edit mode doesn't make a difference


Anybody else come across this same issue? Anybody have a solution?

Thanks a million.


----------

